# Howdy



## Drumstix (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi everone. I'm new here and wanted to introduce myself. 
I have 2, 11 month old Bengal kittens, Dash and Viggo. They are brothers. We've had them since they were 7 months old and other than being the most mischevious cats I've ever owned, they are a joy!!!
I'm hoping to learn alot here and hope to make some friends along the way!!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome to the board! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Is Viggo your cat named after the actor :?:


----------



## Drumstix (Jul 7, 2005)

Yes Viggo is named after Viggo Mortisson (Hope I spelled that right) and Dash is named after Dash in the Incerdibles. 
Viggo is the tough guy...doesnt like to be touched and Dash is the fun one...loving and just all around a great cat!!!
It's amazing how brothers can be so different in temperment.


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Welcome! Can't wait to see pics! Everyone here loves Bengal kitties!


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Howdy also hope to see you around and some pics of your bengals Sx


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome aboard... now, where are our pictures? :wink:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome


----------

